# Spice/Coffee Grinder



## opossum (Jul 27, 2006)

Howdy,

I don't know the term for it, but I'm just a novice food maker type person & I'm looking to purchase a spice grinder. I have a mortal & pestle, however I'm not sure I want to grind everything by hand.

I focus mainly on deserts & ice cream with my upcoming creation going to be an assortment of bonbons. The chocolate ice cream will be surrounded by chocolate (duh!) and rolled in coffee beans.

So, the immediate goal is ground up coffee beans.

Oh, I also like to buy things once & would like to keep it under $30 - $40.


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

Cuisinart makes a nice little counter top model that works fairly well.
Can usually be purchasd for under $30...

http://www.cuisinart.com/catalog/pro...id=37&cat_id=3

You will also be able to grind spices with it...

Make sure you see chrose's reply to your other topic about Ground Coffee on Bon Bons...


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Braun and a bunch of others make the compact coffee grinders, and they're usually about $20. Most "experts" suggest getting one for coffee and one for spices. They do grind spices quite well. Bed, Bath etc., Target, and places like that usually have a nice selection.

Mike


----------



## opossum (Jul 27, 2006)

Howdy,

Good info & yes, you are correct I need 2. One for the coffee and one for spices.

I did go & read the other post about the beans...thanks!


----------



## radical347 (Jul 28, 2006)

Starbucks has a blade grinder for $30 -- but during Christmas and spring they go on sale for $20. If you know someone who works there you may be able to get it even cheaper. I've found it to work well as long as you don't need it as fine as espresso -- it's great for a regular cone filter and perfect for french press.

It's the second one: http://www.starbucks.com/retail/grinders.asp


----------

